# oh how I hate editing posts so why not do it with me now



## fleamailman (Jan 21, 2012)

the goblin had come to an agreement with the owner of the bistro, in that as soon a the place filled with lunch people, the goblin would uproot to the bar and continue tappidytyping from there, the owner had once asked why the goblin typed so much, "...well, *life is a race with death for revealing oneself through ones creations*...", "..yer ok, but that isn't going to pay the bills then is it..." the owner replied, so the goblin just found himself remembering that phrase he knew "domine, quo vadis", guessing he was simply going back because others were departing from it, and just typed on instead







5


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 21, 2012)

?????What?????


----------



## Xanados (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm sorry moderators, but I really don't see why my post was deleted. It makes the exact same point that Lotus is making.


----------



## fleamailman (Jan 21, 2012)

("...leave any remarks towards me as they stand please, since it only corners those who do so to post something in their own right that is better, thus both this thread and the forum gains by their contrary examples of how posts should be..." suggested the goblin, happy for such attention good or bad, adding "...simply, this thread is open to anyone who wishes to write something within it, and isn't accountable to those who don't wish to write something within it...", in fact, the goblin simply welcomed whatever came his way, aware that whoever posted here were likely not only going to receive the attention of forum members on the forum but also of the wider livewriting scene, adding "...I have every faith your posting ability, the question is simply whether you want to become known by your posts now, where if you know me from elsewhere you'll know I'm not joking...")

the goblin could feel the night dragging down his senses, "...just one more post for the road then..." he said knowing that it wasn't the post itself so much as those long moments trying to choose the right lines which made the post worth it to him, "...you see, it's a bit like shopping..." mentioned the goblin now, continuing "...where cheap things are everywhere, and easy to buy too, but where finding "value", well now that's another matter isn't it..."






2 3 26


----------



## Black Dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

This is simply too bizarre and nonsensical.  We're shutting down this thread.


----------

